# 2003 Altima 2.5 A/C problem



## Uno_Mas (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi

I've got a question about the ac on my 03 Altima. I've had a leak on the suction line which I have just replaced, now I'm trying to recharge the system and can't get the compressor clutch to kick on. I've got nearly 50psi on the low side and power going to the compressor clutch but it won't kick on. Is the clutch fried? I think it is but I would like someone to confirm before I go and replace the compressor and clutch.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you applying power to the clutch directly and it's still not applying the clutch, your clutch is bad. That's not all that uncommon on the L31's with the QR25DE.


----------



## Uno_Mas (Jan 6, 2012)

I was not applying power to the clutch directly, but it when I checked it with a dvom it was receiving 14v with the ac on and 0v with the ac turned off. Are there any other possibilities or other things to check before I replace the compressor/clutch?

Thanks again


----------

